# help me out in purchasing a new graphic card



## raghav-che (Dec 28, 2012)

*buying a new card in a few hours plz help*

hi ,

my system configuration is a core2 quad processor at 2.66ghz and 4gb ram(ddr2) and my motherboard is an Intel DG35ec (classic series) i was using a xfx 9500gt previously and somehow the fan in the card has popped out and by mistake i have picked up a zotac GT520 2gb version.and a zebronics smps. i have a samsung monitor with a native resolution of 1440*900. do u recommend me to exchange the graphic card and get a new one ? i expect my graphic card to allow me to play the latest games at least in medium settings. though my budget is 5~5.5k can u reccomend me a good one or will this card be sufficient?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2012)

6670 1GB DDR5 @ 5.5k at mdcomputers.in is best bet.

If you don't mind getting an used one, try in E & TE for some good cards at cheaper price.


----------



## raghav-che (Dec 28, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> 6670 1GB DDR5 @ 5.5k at mdcomputers.in is best bet.
> 
> If you don't mind getting an used one, try in E & TE for some good cards at cheaper price.



the price they quote here is 6.5k 
can u give me a little more choice


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD 6670 1GB DDR5

Check with them for the price, before buying.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 28, 2012)

@OP
what is your location? Why not try online?


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 28, 2012)

Check: 
HIS AMD 5670 ICEQ 1GB GDDR5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com

Gte the HD 6670 1GB DDR5, its the best option for your budget.


----------



## raghav-che (Dec 28, 2012)

bought the saphire hd6670 ddr5 for 5.4k and exchanged the gt 520 with the dealer  as of now have a zebronics gold series 450 watts smps do u guys recommend something else ? i am running the 6670 on the zebronics smps. 
thanks for your suggestion guys


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Not an issue, as 6670 doesn't require any pcie connector, but to be on safeside buy FSP Saga II 500W or some entry-level trusted brand PSU


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Corsair VS-350 is a good option. Should cost around 1.8k locally.


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

raghav-che said:


> bought the saphire hd6670 ddr5 for 5.4k and exchanged the gt 520 with the dealer  as of now have a zebronics gold series 450 watts smps do u guys recommend something else ? i am running the 6670 on the zebronics smps.
> thanks for your suggestion guys



Zebronics will do fine. Am also using the same.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ No issue with Zebby, but to be on safe side, better to buy some entry-level PSU like VS350 suggested by saswat and have peace of mind.


----------



## Outlander (Dec 29, 2012)

What happens if the psu messes up? will it damage the card? i have an intex 450 watts psu, is it okay?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Whats your rig? Yes, if PSU burst it may cause damage to other components too.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

raghav-che said:


> bought the saphire hd6670 ddr5 for 5.4k and exchanged the gt 520 with the dealer  as of now have a zebronics gold series 450 watts smps do u guys recommend something else ? i am running the 6670 on the zebronics smps.
> thanks for your suggestion guys



After exchange of GT520 the price is quite high as price of GT520 is 1.6-1.8K
And your current PSU will work just fine with 6670.


----------



## Outlander (Dec 30, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Whats your rig? Yes, if PSU burst it may cause damage to other components too.



Its an old computer. P4 3.0 Ghz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM. I'm thinking of buying a Radeon HD 6670 but not sure whether to buy a 2 GB DDR3 one or a 1 GB DDR5 one.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2012)

Buy 1gb ddr5.2gb is waste for gaming.ddr5 are faster than ddr3


----------



## Outlander (Dec 30, 2012)

ASHISH65 said:


> Buy 1gb ddr5.2gb is waste for gaming.ddr5 are faster than ddr3



How come some high end cards have four and six GB RAM?


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 30, 2012)

Outlander said:


> How come some high end cards have four and six GB RAM?



What are you talking about?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

Outlander said:


> How come some high end cards have four and six GB RAM?



Only one.
P.S. You need to main many more ideas about GPU. Current you lack severely.


----------



## raghav-che (Dec 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> After exchange of GT520 the price is quite high as price of GT520 is 1.6-1.8K
> And your current PSU will work just fine with 6670.


its not like that i purchased the gt 520(2gb version) the previous day for 3.7k and exchanged it for the 6670 the next day i paid 1800 oly !


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 31, 2012)

try to return it and go for HD 6670


----------



## Outlander (Dec 31, 2012)

These cards have a lot of memory

Sapphire AMD HD 7970 DDR5 Vapor-X 6 GB OC Edition 6 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

Asus NVIDIA GTX 690 4 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7970 OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------

